# San Francisco�s JAPANTOWN



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*San Francisco’s JAPANTOWN*

Friends,
It turns out SF has not only a CHINATOWN,
But a JAPANTOWN as well. Who Knew ?!
We made a video to share :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hJHkON0J5o[/ame]

See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

